# Kits I'd love to suggest for Moebius



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

I would say I want to see these kits Done in Aurora style:

• Vincent Price
• Norman Bates(shower scene)
• Marx Brothers
• Abbott & Costello
• 4 Ghostbusters
• 3 brides of Dracula
• Fred Krueger
• Leatherface
• NOTLD Zombies maybe a front porch/lawn base
• Generic Werewolf (more wolf than Man-like the Howling)
• Addams Family(in the old Aurora Munster's LR style-maybe standing on the front steps)
• Customizing kits (complete with extra lab stuff, cemetery tombstones, animals not done yet, castle stuff, bones, skulls, maybe a full skeleton.)
• Generic Bases ( graveyard with Igor, dug up grave) Laboratory, etc. 


Reissues

Aurora Pirates
Aurora Man from U.N.C.L.E. (if anything for customizing and bases)
prototype The Phantom
prototype Godzilla
MIM Creature
Aurora Gladiator
Phantom Opera Long Box
The Hangman Tree
Deadly Scenes
The Victim 



Travis


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Regarding your list:




> Vincent Price
> Norman Bates(shower scene)


GREAT IDEAS! Price is a horror icon in and of himself and the shower scene is another
iconic scene.




> Abbott & Costello


Not sure about them. As much as I like them, I don't think the appeal would
be that great.




> Fred Krueger
> Leatherface


The market may be relatively flooded with these characters as toy figures and statuettes
so that a model kit may not have that much appeal right now.




> NOTLD Zombies maybe a front porch/lawn base


Not sure the Night of the Living Dead tie-in is necessary when some original sculpt
zombies could be just as interesting. I could easily be wrong on this point, especially
if the licensing were more than reasonable in price.




> Generic Werewolf (more wolf than Man-like the Howling)


Another excellent idea! I'd rather see a werewolf resembling some of the ones
in historic engravings that can be quite disturbing.





> Customizing kits (complete with extra lab stuff, cemetery tombstones, animals
> not done yet, castle stuff, bones, skulls, maybe a full skeleton.)
> Generic Bases ( graveyard with Igor, dug up grave) Laboratory, etc.


I'd rather a model company avoid items that might not sell very well. It'd
be better to beef up the selection of optional extras in model kits that are focused
on one or two characters and to encourage mixing and matching the detail items.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent ideas XactoHazzard! I'd buy everything on your list. The zombies and Aurora prototypes are an especially good idea. Well thought out.
Chris.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

ProfCoffee

I see what you are saying...
As for Abbott & Costello, ever since PL did the Stooges I always thought an A&C would be good... Since they are a part of our horror genre.

Because I'm only 32 years old my generation was brought up on "our" horror. Aurora versions of modern characters look great next to the classics. PL's Myers is a great kit and when done correctly is an eye catcher. I've seen the PL Phantom converted into Jason and I always thought Krueger and "Bubba" would make great styrene subjects. I do see you point with the onslaught of products for these characters but that also confirms an audience as well.

The only reason I said NOTLD zombies instead of generic zombies was the nostalgia factor. A modern style zombie kit tends to be more gory and skeletal but a tribute too the original Romero flick ads nostalgia and fits with the Aurora feel.

As for customizing stuff, everyone is always looking for little odds and ends to ad to their kits or bases or dios. They would sell if the correct pieces were created. The reason the Aurora customizing kits didn't sell well is because most of the stuff was so so and a couple of the things were good. No one wanted to spend $16 for a couple of bats. But if you do a whole lab collection with clear jars and bunsons and beakers, microscope books bookshelves machinery etc. stuff people want. DO a whole box of bats and rats. Whole box of graveyard material(Grave stones, rought iron fence, shovels, grave digger, dead creepy tree with owl, etc)

Travis


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

I'd love to see Abbott & Costello done in Aurora style. You'd either have to do the A&C Meet Frankenstein or outfit them for the "Who's on First" routine. Those would probebly sell best. 

I'd like to ad Rondo Hatton as the Creeper character from "The Brute Man" and "The Pearl of Death" as a possible addition to the catalog.

I also like the idea of a lab equipment set or a graveyard accessory set. I'd have to have several sets of these.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BronzeGiant said:


> I also like the idea of a lab equipment set or a graveyard accessory set. I'd have to have several sets of these.


I agree 100% we need good customizing kits, when I was a kid I spent days customizing all the old monster models it was a blast :thumbsup: 
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

mcdougall said:


> I agree 100% we need good customizing kits, when I was a kid I spent days customizing all the old monster models it was a blast :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


 I agree, the Aurora kits were poor sellers, but most of the items in them were crap. A GOOD customising kit might have potential.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm for rounding out the LIS license with a good 15 inch Jupiter II with a one piece upper hull that is removeable for displaying the interior. Polar Lights made a good effort but I don't think the "cap" was a good idea.

I'd like for this kit to have an opening door as well as a better interior with real seats, dash board, etc.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

For me, I'd love:

Proteus, Fantastic Voyage.
Icarus, Planet of the Apes.
Martian War Machine, George Pal's War of the Worlds.
Time Machine from the George Pal flic.
Flying Saucer from "Earth vs the Flying Saucers".
Disney Nautilus.

Figure kits in Aurora style from the above (except Apes - those have been done).

Huzz


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I want more Universal Monsters!


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Murder Legendre (Lugosi's character in WHITE ZOMBIE)
Ygor (Lugosi)
Ardath Bey/Imhotep (Karloff in THE MUMMY - _out_ of the bandages)
Sayer of the Law (Lugosi's character in ISLAND OF LOST SOULS)
Chaney Sr.'s vampire from LONDON AFTER MIDNIGHT
Luna from MARK OF THE VAMPIRE
Countess Zaleska (DRACULA'S DAUGHTER)
Morgan Femm (Karloff's role in THE OLD DARK HOUSE)

Monarch can do any or all of these too -- no need to be exclusive.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Someone suggested the My Favorite Martian spacecraft some time ago.Well,on E-BAY the seller artplanes is selling a 16 inches long one,made out of wood,I believe.Just thought someone would like to know.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes Dracula's Daughter as well as all of the Universal Monsters.:woohoo:


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'd love to see:

Doc Savage (possibly based off the Ron Ely version, but if licensing was tough, any version would do. I am sure there would be third parties who would make a Ron Ely Head)

Highlander Characters (Duncan and Connor for sure would be awesome as would many of the villians)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, Highlander would be great!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

What about a Leatherface kit?


----------



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

well other than new trek kits id love to see 1/32 scale none military jets and prop plane every company from here to china makes fighters and bombers


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

kit-junkie said:


> What about a Leatherface kit?


Leatherface is in my original post

Travis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Frankenstein meets the Wolf Man
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Heres a kit like to see that was never done in resin execpt a bust by geometric and like to see as a styrene kit(William Marshal as Blackula)


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'd like dinos (as in dinosaurs). Not PS style, but accurate dinos. That would be great!


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

Dave Hussey said:


> For me, I'd love:
> 
> Proteus, Fantastic Voyage.
> Icarus, Planet of the Apes.
> ...


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Top of my list....
Space Ghosts' Phantom Cruiser :woohoo:
then,
Zorro
Green Lantern
Accurate Shuttlecraft from TOS
Accurate K7
the *Black Pearl* from POTC
Andromeda from the TV series of the same name


----------

